# WiFi Thermometer Choices



## itguy08 (Jun 15, 2017)

Just upgraded the smoker from a propane unit to a pellet smoker and now that I'm mostly free from the constant temperature adjustments and checks, I'd like to upgrade the meat thermometer.  Right now I use an old Oregon Scientific unit that works well but is not geared for smoking things like pork as it's non-adjustable alarm tops out at 180.  It will read up to 200 or so but the alarm goes off @ 180.

I'm thinking I want a WiFi unit so I can do things around the house like mow, run to the store, etc and not have to manage another box.  Smartphone connectivity would be where I'm at as I always have the phone with me.

Seems like the Tappecue is about the only option out there that is affordable ($149 now) and WiFi.  It seems to get good reviews but I was wondering what else is out there that I may be missing....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah. I'd like to know as well...

ThermoWorks Smoke specs say, "COMING 2017 - Smoke Gateway (Wi-Fi) & Smartphone App"

Depending on what they charge, that might me a good option.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 15, 2017)

Range would be a huge issue with a wireless thermometer.  Mine (came with my MES40) uses Bluetooth, not wifi, and the range is about 15 feet - max.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at the FireBoard, they are pricey, but have everything you are looking for & more.

Al


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 15, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Range would be a huge issue with a wireless thermometer.  Mine (came with my MES40) uses Bluetooth, not wifi, and the range is about 15 feet - max.


Range isn't the same type of issue with WiFi as it is with Bluetooth. As long as the thermometer is within your WiFi footprint, then it doesn't matter where you are - you're phone app connects via the internet. Big difference from RF or Bluetooth.


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks - I checked out the Fireboard - looks very slick but pricey.  I like that unlike the Tappecue there are no fees for the graphs and reports.

The ThermoWorks Smoke seems interesting too but we're 1/2 way through with 2017 and doesn't seem to be too much on the WiFi.

This seems like it's a good market - many of us have smartphones and carry them with us EVERYWHERE so not having to carry another box with us when doing things around the house or elsewhere would be great.  This past weekend I was mowing with the thermometer box in hand as it was nearing the done temp (about 25 deg away).  Would have been nice to have my phone which was playing music just alert me when it was all done....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2017)

Based on what your asking id go Fireboard.  I have fireboard, smoke and maverick 733. i like the fireboard hands down best


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 16, 2017)

How does the Fireboard compare to the Tappecue?  Both are equally pricey so I was wondering if one stands out over the other?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 16, 2017)

itguy08 said:


> How does the Fireboard compare to the Tappecue?  Both are equally pricey so I was wondering if one stands out over the other?



I haven't used the Tappecue but looking at it I believe the firebird has the upper hand. You can have up to 6 probes with the firebird. They also will have out very soon Dan controllers like the guru that will connect to it via the accessory port so it give you a lot of versatility. Just my 2cents


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks all.  Was talking with the wife yesterday about the thermometers and said that was my next purchase.  She said "I'll go 1/2s with it for your Father's Day present".  Sold.  Ordered the Fireboard last night.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2017)

itguy08 said:


> Thanks all.  Was talking with the wife yesterday about the thermometers and said that was my next purchase.  She said "I'll go 1/2s with it for your Father's Day present".  Sold.  Ordered the Fireboard last night.



Thats awesome. Lets us know what you think. I think you will be very pleased.


----------



## itguy08 (Jun 24, 2017)

I ordered the Fireboard on Sunday and it showed up on Wednesday.  Very quick shipping.  I got it and it paired with my phone and WiFi very well and a first test run at home just measuring my hand had it working great.

Did the first run with it this morning making my first Fattie.  It worked awesome!!!!  Put it on and about an hour later I went for my morning run.  Near the end I got a text message letting me know that I was within 5 degrees of finishing temp of the fattie.  Wrapped up the run and got home and put on a loaf of bread to warm.  In went the probe and I watched it from the house while I got things ready.  

The graphs and data are awesome!  It's great to watch the grill and how it holds temp and how the meat progresses.  The alerts on the phone are worth the price alone since it's nice to be able to multitask and do other things and have your phone buzz when it's close to temp.

Tonight we did a chicken.  In went the probe and watched the chicken all the way from 40 to 165.  

I love it - glad I went with it over the Tappecue.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 24, 2017)

itguy08 said:


> I ordered the Fireboard on Sunday and it showed up on Wednesday.  Very quick shipping.  I got it and it paired with my phone and WiFi very well and a first test run at home just measuring my hand had it working great.
> 
> Did the first run with it this morning making my first Fattie.  It worked awesome!!!!  Put it on and about an hour later I went for my morning run.  Near the end I got a text message letting me know that I was within 5 degrees of finishing temp of the fattie.  Wrapped up the run and got home and put on a loaf of bread to warm.  In went the probe and I watched it from the house while I got things ready.
> 
> ...




Im really glad that you like it as much as I did.


----------



## zerowin (Jun 25, 2017)

I was just looking into these models myself, and I was already leaning towards the fireboard, but I'm glad I stumbled upon this post.  Threads fly by so quick here it's easy to miss a lot!  I did a good bit of reading on the Tappeque v2.0 reviews, and aside from a difficult wifi set up, several people complained about bad probes too, the failure of which looks to be caused by humidity, so it doesn't sound like a well made product.  They replaced probes for customers, but it was even hinted at that they were not the same probes shipped with the original unit, but ones specifically altered to deal with higher humidity environments.  Also, the good and bad reviews were mixed and spread across a whole 2-2.5 year period, which suggests to me that the two biggest complaints were not addressed and corrected in  the v2.0, if it is a v2.0 to begin even though it does list NEW FEATURES on the original website.


----------



## Triptoo (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever used the fan attachment and controls that Fireboard has?


----------



## Xendau (Aug 2, 2018)

New to the forum, late to the thread... 

I have the Drive control Cable and fan set up for the Fireboard. Mind you Ive only used it 3 times, but I love it. See pics of the Drive screen on a 5 hour cook.

Numbers on right are the fan speed (green line), numbers on left are temp (of course).

Blue line = Set Point (you can see I changed the set point 5 times - 275 - 0 - 265 - 0 - 270)
I was too anxious and wouldnt allow the ATC to do its thing, so when it spiked Id try and control it,
instead of letting it do its thing. But as you can see, when I left it alone and it was fine until the fuel was exhausting​Green Line = Fan Speed (it never exceeded 17% once up to temp until fuel started to expire)

Orange Line = Ambient Temp

If you have any questions, ask away. Maybe I can answer some.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 2, 2018)

I've never found that I had a real reason to need connectivity outside of my immediate area around the house. That's why I'm sold on the ThermoPro TP08. If I head off to the store it's right after I add some fuel to my smoker and I don't loiter at the store. My smoking days are about the smoking so I try to plan ahead for whatever I will need. I have a market across the street from my house so making a quick run is not an issue. It can be done in less than 15 minutes usually. Of course, I have a stick burner so obviously I have that commitment. You do have the benefit of not needing to load more fuel nearly as often. If you think that the WiFi is a necessity then go for it but if you think that is much more of a luxury than you really need, then I would strongly recommend the TP08. 

George


----------



## Xendau (Aug 2, 2018)

I hear ya 

 RiversideSm0ker
! It is all about the smoking on those days. But when I want that Que AND I have things to do, this will open up a window for me. And I have been dreaming of not having to wake up every hour on an overnight cook to check temps, if its too windy or not windy enough, the fan keeps it right. If it gets too hot or too cold, the fan keeps it right. When it cant, I get an alarm, text AND email.

I just love the flexibility it offers.


----------

